# Double dose of synthroid once a week



## hena (Feb 9, 2014)

My doc wants me to increase my synthroid dose and she suggested taking double the amount once a week and continuing the usual amount the rest of the week. Is this a good idea? Are there any side effects of drastically increasing the dose even if it's once a week? Help!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

This is not at all uncommon. I've even heard of patients successfully doing one dose 6 days a week and a half dose on the 7th day. The key is to make small changes when a shift in dose is indicated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed,

My surgeon said that, with regard to t4 medications, one should really be focusing on how much t4 one is getting over the span of a week, as opposed to per day.


----------



## hena (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I feel more at ease about it now.


----------

